# E.M.T.-B refresher for troopers & police officers



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

*The Street Training Consulting Group*​_*"Educating the working professional"*_
*www.streettraining.com*
P.O. Box 1445
Wakefield, MA.
Phone 781-983-2293

*BLS Refresher*​
*Stoneham Police Headquarters*

Friday Nov. 11th from 5:30 pm to 10:30 pm

Sunday Nov. 13th from 8:30 am to 5:00 pm

Friday Nov. 18th from 6:00 pm to 10:30 pm

Saturday Nov. 19th from 8:30 to 5:00 pm

Cost is $ 100.00 unless you are employed by an agency that will be reimbursing you. The cost for those individuals will be $ 125.00, (the headache fee)

This is our 15th year and the course is limited to the first fifty individuals who sign up. It is usually full by Columbus Day. To register or if you have any questions (like, "I can't come this day because" or "is it all right that I'm late on one of the days?") call us ahead of time for the make-up or miss policy. Please visit us on-line at www.streettraining.com or give us a call at 
781-983-2293.


----------

